# Delete Group deleted all recordings



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

I have a vip722k and thought I was deleting one group of shows. (Had about 30 hours of recorded programs). When it was done I had 55 hours (HD) free and all recordings were gone. I searched but didn't find much except "no" - is there any way to recover deleted show? Thanks.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Short answer is there is no way to un-delete shows. On a side not, I was not aware you could delete a group of shows. Guess I never tried.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I wanted to delete a group the other day and couldn't... discovered that the "delete" only applies to groups you create and not the auto-group by title ones.

That said... I am never sure whether delete group deletes the recordings OR just removes the grouping.

In either case, it shouldn't delete other recordings that were not part of the group.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I wanted to delete a group the other day and couldn't... discovered that the "delete" only applies to groups you create and not the auto-group by title ones.
> 
> That said... I am never sure whether delete group deletes the recordings OR just removes the grouping.
> 
> In either case, it shouldn't delete other recordings that were not part of the group.


I was playing around with the Mygroups after I got 6.22 and I wanted to delete a group. It was empty so I knew I wouldn't lose anything. High lighted, clicked Delete and up pops a little option box that asked if I wanted to Delete Group and Recordings, Delete Group Only, Cancel. Words may not be exactly right because this old man has slept a couple of nights since then  but you get the idea I hope.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

It would be nice if you had a Recycle bin like you do in Windows where you have a chance to undelete programs. Those programs wouldn't be overwritten until the space is needed to record new programs.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Right. When you start to delete a group you get a popup where you can select to delete only the group or the group and the contnets. However, I did one a few minutes ago and the option to delete group and contents could not be selected for some reason.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> Right. When you start to delete a group you get a popup where you can select to delete only the group or the group and the contnets. However, I did one a few minutes ago and the option to delete group and contents could not be selected for some reason.


As I said I deleted an empty group so I had no problems. I haven't played with it again so I don't know if this matters or not. Could one or more of the programs in that group have been protected?


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Whatever I did - I had a group open (all the episodes in the group were showing). I chose "select all" and all the episodes in the group were then checked. The other groups on the screen had no indication that I had selected anything other than the episodes in the one group. I then chose delete and in just a few seconds all 30 hours of recorded programming was wiped out.

I'm guessing that if I would have expanded/opened another group after choosing select all, I might have seen that all the episodes in that group were checked as well.

However deleting all happened - if there was some way to recover deleted shows would have made my day.

But....it's only television.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

l8er said:


> But....it's only television.


That's a pretty good attitude to have :grin:. And there's always reruns, right? Plus if they were recent episodes of series maybe you can find them on the network site or hulu.


----------



## sand0161 (Oct 8, 2010)

Is this possible on vip722? If so, what are the steps?

Thanks! Sandy


----------



## paraloma (Dec 20, 2006)

I deleted a group of shows and it wiped out all of my recordings. This has happened to my brother's DVR also. I have the 722 and really wish I would have known it would wipe them all out.


----------

